

Corona SDK in now free - viach
http://coronalabs.com/products/corona-sdk/

======
vishalzone2002
has anyone tried corona? looking for some first hand feedback..

~~~
hgbrian
I have used it for a few years for hobbyist game development on Android and
iOS. It's easy to use, especially if you like lua, quick to develop in (auto-
refreshing), and runs fast enough. If your game/app is 2D and is mostly
placing sprites on the screen that react to touches, then it's great. It's not
good for 3D (obviously) or complex apps that need access to low-level
graphics.

